# 1959ish? J.C. Higgins Tandem



## Alpine (Sep 20, 2012)

Found this on CL last weekend for a mere $20. Of course I had to turn it back into a one piece frame again. I wiped off the dust, aired up the tires, and my daughter and I went for about a 12 mile ride on it with no problems. 

Before brazing I inserted an extra seatpost I had clear down to the bottom bracket for strength. 

The guy I got it from won this bike in a department store raffel when he was 7 years old, that was in 1961! His kids broke the frame many years ago and he held onto it all these years in hope of one day fixing it. Now he's retired, downsizing, and traveling so it was time to move on. Yeah for me!

Can anyone help with model and date. Thanks All.


----------



## Bob W (Sep 21, 2012)

*Nice Find*



Alpine said:


> Found this on CL last weekend for a mere $20. Of course I had to turn it back into a one piece frame again. I wiped off the dust, aired up the tires, and my daughter and I went for about a 12 mile ride on it with no problems.
> 
> Before brazing I inserted an extra seatpost I had clear down to the bottom bracket for strength.
> 
> ...




What a great find. It is always nice to know the history of the bike.  It cleaned up really well.


----------

